

Am I victim of offering too many features to users? - abhishekdesai
http://rivals4ever.com

======
abhishekdesai
Am I making user confused by offering too many things here? Should I remove
some features such as Passion Talk, News etc from Rivalry Detail page?

~~~
michael_dorfman
I don't think that's the problem here. I think the bigger question is with the
premise of the site: why, exactly, would I want to "debate" Coke vs Pepsi, or
Arsenal vs Manchester Utd?

Clearly, I'm not your target audience-- but the fact that most rivalries have
less than 100 users seems to indicate that you're not hitting your target
audience, whoever they might be, if they exist.

~~~
abhishekdesai
makes sense.

